# Marcell's declaration



## Marcell (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know that as of now, I'm taking a different approach on competitive BLD cubing.

I have achieved everything I could ever dream of in cubing and right now I'm completely satisfied with my results over the years. It was a lot of work and a lot of fun, but it was also more and more stressful. And that is something I do not want to put up with anymore; and having achieved everything I wanted I don't see any reason for it either. Besides all my other duties and activites are keeping me very busy.

I'm taking a little break now in order to figure out how to proceed. It might take a few months, it might take more. I might stop competitive cubing altogether, I might continue. I'm really not sure at this point.

Come what may, I want you all to know that I had an immense amount of fun getting to know you all over the years, and I'm very happy with the fact that cubing has been part of my life for the past seven years.

Cheers, Marcell

ps. I also wanted to ask if there are any tutorial requests in bld cubing, or any topic that's missing a thorough explanation. I'll happily fill in a couple of holes - if I have the time. I'm also planning on summing up and publishing all my algs.

*Edit:* Alg sheet at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-s-declaration&p=892073&viewfull=1#post892073


----------



## etshy (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish you all the best through all your life  Good Luck


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for the endless inspiration, Marcell. Your place in the hall of fame is well deserved!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 3, 2013)

I have looked up to you since I started cubing. Good luck in the future! :tu


----------



## Roman (Aug 3, 2013)

I join to etshy's wishes. 
Your declaration was totally unexpected for me though - you could reach more in blindfold cubing, in my opinion. However, your decision is your decision.
Thanks for all - you was my main insparation in blindfold cubing.
Also, publishing your algotithms base would be awesome.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

You have always been my BLD inspiration. Good luck in the future!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 3, 2013)

All the best, you have been an inspiration for many!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the inspiration and congratulates for all your achievements! Good luck in the future!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm glad I got to meet you at the World Championships 2013! Congratulations on all your World Records and World Championship titles. You are truly one of the best blindfold solvers in the world. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your accomplishments! I don't think anyone can be blame you for stopping/taking a break after everything you've done.


----------



## Brest (Aug 3, 2013)

Good journey. Bring me that horizon!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 3, 2013)

Marcell, you have been an inspiration to many and your presence has had a profound impact on the BLD scene, your achievements will be recognised by many cubers to come. It has been a pleasure meeting and competing with you, all the best!


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 3, 2013)

You are greatest Blindfored player of all time! We'll miss you


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck! You've always been so fast, I'm sure it's pretty stressful doing so many BLD solves, I'm sure this break will do you good!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck, Marcell!

(What? Another BLD solver is leaving? Nooo...)


----------



## AndyK (Aug 3, 2013)

You set the standard and did things I didn't even think were possible. Well done sir

This is like John Elway winning the Super Bowl back to back and retiring. Going out on top


----------



## A Leman (Aug 3, 2013)

Breaks make very good sense. From the bit the I have done, I have an idea of how easy it is to "burn out" with memory sports and taking a step back could be very beneficial. You're a very inspirational person and I wish you the best of luck!

I think I would be interested in a short video or post that describes how you progressed to your current memory method. I am almost certain that you have tried may different ways of using images and locations before you started using sentences the way that you do now and the development of what you "didn't like" would probably be very helpful. Of course, this is only if you have the time. Other things like work,school,etc obviously come first. Have a great day!


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck! Hope to see you in cubing again


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh no, the big BLD solver's curse!

anyway, I'm a bit relieved after reading your first post. After reading the title I had a mini heart-attack thinking you cheated or something.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 3, 2013)

Well. Good luck with whatever you will choose.
Interesting that two cool people kinda retired after WC.



Marcell said:


> ps. I also wanted to ask if there are any tutorial requests in bld cubing, or any topic that's missing a thorough explanation. I'll happily fill in a couple of holes - if I have the time. I'm also planning on summing up and publishing all my algs.



Please make a tutorial "How to memorize 4x4 in sub-1 and 5x5 in two minutes". Hope it will consist of more than one word "Practice".
Oh, and your tps is amazing! How did you achieve it?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck, Marcell!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 3, 2013)

You've always been my favorite big blinder): I hope you come back to competitive blind! 
Hey someone, maybe if you beat his world records he will come back!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Another one leaving? At least you have an impressive legacy, best of luck with whatever you decide to do now, and I hope to maybe see you back some day pushing some other boundaries in BLD.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 4, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Hey someone, maybe if you beat his world records he will come back!



The era of Ollie has begun


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> The era of Ollie has begun



gogogo Bill <3


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> gogogo Bill <3



gogogogo Noah


----------



## schuma (Aug 4, 2013)

Marcell, you are really one of the best cubers of all time! I sincerely invite you to play the four dimensional cube:

http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm

And one day solve it BLD. Nobody has ever done that to the best of my knowledge. And if anyone can do it, it's you!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Will surely miss you a lot. Good luck Marcell


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for setting new records in all the BLD events and therefore pushing everyone elses' limits. Your abilities are crazy.

Congrats on winning all the BLD events at Worlds too; that is incredible. You really deserve those titles.

Good luck in all your future endeavors!


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 4, 2013)

If you have the time, can you make a tutorial on R2? I haven't found any good tutorials out there, other than the one on Pochmann's website. If you could make a video tutorial, that'd be awesome 

Also, congratulations on winning all of the BLD events!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

NightHawk said:


> If you have the time, can you make a tutorial on R2? I haven't found any good tutorials out there, other than the one on Pochmann's website. If you could make a video tutorial, that'd be awesome
> 
> Also, congratulations on winning all of the BLD events!



R2 is stoopd, dont bother with it


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2013)

From our conversation at world's, I think this is a great decision. Very similar to what I felt over a year ago. You've been an inspiration to many including me. There is no doubt that without your achievements, I would never have been driven to the things I achieved, so I can thank you for that.
Cubing and many cubers will miss you but you can make your decision based on whether you miss Cubing. I hope that you can return as a new Marcell, who can relax at comps and do some solves and have loads of fun


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> R2 is stoopd







Spoiler



Nah, it's alright. I really don't think R2 is bad, though. I've been using it for years and I still like it. Just did a 15.35 average of 12 with qq's corners only scrambler, and I'm not the fastest turner and I did it sighted where I can't look ahead as well as the top blindsolvers can from memory.

Average of 12: 15.35
1. 15.39 F L B' R' D2 R' B L U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 
2. 16.54 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B R2 D R2 D' B' U2 
3. 13.40 B' L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 U' B D B F2 D B U' 
4. 13.36 R2 U F2 B' L2 B' R2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 
5. 16.15 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F L2 U R2 D2 F2 U B' 
6. 15.10 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B D' F2 D B U' 
7. 16.14 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 U F' D' F' D' F' U 
8. (17.82) F2 L2 R2 B R2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U B' F2 U' F2 D2 B U' 
9. (13.05) U2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 U' L R U' L' R' U' F2 
10. 16.83 U2 R U R F2 R' F2 U' F2 B2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 R2 L U2 
11. 14.62 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 U B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D 
12. 15.94 D2 R' F2 L2 R U2 L U2 F2 L D2 B R F2 R' B' F2

That said, I doubt Marcell uses R2, so I don't see why he would make a tutorial for it.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marcell started with R2. That's why his corner buffer is DFR.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually maybe nighthawk meant r2 wings, idk


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Marcell started with R2. That's why his corner buffer is DFR.



Ah, ok. Never followed much who's using what.
Then I'll take that as an advertisement for R2, that you can become world champion after starting with it


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those "execute only" times?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Are those "execute only" times?



Well, look+execute. Sighted solves without memorizing beforehand (except the first one or two targets or so).


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Well, look+execute. Sighted solves without memorizing beforehand (except the first one or two targets or so).



I see. Maybe I should stay with my corner method for a while (instead of forcing 3cycles); I can do similar execution times with it.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

Renslay said:


> I see. Maybe I should stay with my corner method for a while (instead of forcing 3cycles); I can do similar execution times with it.



That sounds odd, as R2 is not a 3-cycle method but a 2-cycle method.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> That sounds odd, as R2 is not a 3-cycle method but a 2-cycle method.



Misunderstood. Recently I try to learn 3-cycles (Noah's tutorials), but they are really hard; constructing the suitable commutator requires way too much thinking for me. Therefore I doubt they worth all the trouble. I just say if you think 15s is not bad for R2, maybe I should stay with my method (Boomerang), since it is also near 15s for me. Should focus on memorization instead of learning a new method.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 4, 2013)

You have shown me that you don't have to be nerd to do 26/29 multiBLD 
You have inspired lots of people to start blindsolving 
You have achieved all you wanted to achieve 

I think that if it was so stressful for you, this is reasonable step  I hope you will come back after a break  
Good luck.


----------



## Angel Lim (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for being my biggest BLD inspiration. I have looked up to you ever since I started doing BLD and whenever I hit plateaus. Congratulations on all of your accomplishments and good luck in your future endeavors. You have made in BLD what everyone thought impossible, possible, hence pushing everyone even harder. 

In terms of tutorials, I would like to see how you deal with parity on 3BLD, and suggestions on how you would deal with it if you had the buffers UBL and DF xD. (Besides the U'F2U.. stuff) Also, how to stay as relaxed as you were (or at leasted looked) at wc. 

Again, congrats on your accomplishments and good luck in the future!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 4, 2013)

schuma said:


> Marcell, you are really one of the best cubers of all time! I sincerely invite you to play the four dimensional cube:
> 
> http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm
> 
> And one day solve it BLD. Nobody has ever done that to the best of my knowledge. And if anyone can do it, it's you!



As a reasonably fast BLD solver and FMC WR holder for the 3^4, I'm in a position to suggest that you might see this one day. Marcell could do it faster though, if he wanted to.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gosh dangit Marcell I was gonna get you to sign my cube at worlds but I missed you


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Godspeed.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good decision for you and a great moment to make it. Are you still going to compete for speed?


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 7, 2013)

You're the best Marcell, have a nice break!


----------



## Marcell (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks you guys, really 



A Leman said:


> I think I would be interested in a short video or post that describes how you progressed to your current memory method. I am almost certain that you have tried may different ways of using images and locations before you started using sentences the way that you do now and the development of what you "didn't like" would probably be very helpful.


Sure, I can do that.



DrKorbin said:


> Please make a tutorial "How to memorize 4x4 in sub-1 and 5x5 in two minutes". Hope it will consist of more than one word "Practice".
> Oh, and your tps is amazing! How did you achieve it?


Lots and lots of sighted solves.
And are you just kidding about the big bld memo or should I really sum up some thoughts?



schuma said:


> I sincerely invite you to play the four dimensional cube: http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm
> And one day solve it BLD.


Wow, that's quite a challenge! I'll look into it.



NightHawk said:


> If you have the time, can you make a tutorial on R2? I haven't found any good tutorials out there, other than the one on Pochmann's website. If you could make a video tutorial, that'd be awesome


Will do if I have the time.



Angel Lim said:


> In terms of tutorials, I would like to see how you deal with parity on 3BLD, and suggestions on how you would deal with it if you had the buffers UBL and DF xD. (Besides the U'F2U.. stuff) Also, how to stay as relaxed as you were (or at leasted looked) at wc.


Did I look relaxed? Well, that's not exactly how I felt, but I guess it shows that I was heading in the right direction. I have always been having problems with my nerves at comps, so I seeked the help of a professional sport therapist before the WC. He taught me relaxation techniques and similar stuff which helped me a lot - you might wanna look into that.
I'll make a tutorial about parity.



immortalchaos29 said:


> Gosh dangit Marcell I was gonna get you to sign my cube at worlds but I missed you


I'll still meet Hungarian cubers who go to foreign comps - I'm sure we can arrange something.



AvGalen said:


> Are you still going to compete for speed?


Not sure... But I've been doing nothing but speed solves since Vegas 

I think I'll just post all the stuff I make in this thread, so check back every once in a while.


----------



## Marcell (Aug 21, 2013)

*Algorithm list*

Finished my alg sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Au89ECT8baJQdDdGUU9qWEowWHlncnpPc0NNa2FyZFE&output=html

Please report any errors, mix-ups, missing algs etc.
I hope this will be helpful to some people.


----------



## Egide (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Finished my alg sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Au89ECT8baJQdDdGUU9qWEowWHlncnpPc0NNa2FyZFE&output=html
> 
> Please report any errors, mix-ups, missing algs etc.
> I hope this will be helpful to some people.



This is wicked, thanks  

I think there's an error in the QV wing case, however. It doesn't cycle DFr?


----------



## Marcell (Aug 21, 2013)

Right, forgot to add the cube rotation (x), thanks


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!



Marcell said:


> Lots and lots of sighted solves.


Do you mean solves with 3-cycles with eyes open, or just normal sighted solves (CFOP, Yau, free slice etc)?



Marcell said:


> And are you just kidding about the big bld memo or should I really sum up some thoughts?


Please sum up some thoughts, because I think I've reached my memo speed limit that cannot be overcomed just by trainings. And anyway, it can be helpful to other people too.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 21, 2013)

You're still gonna go to prom with Noah Arthurs though, right?


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 21, 2013)

Lmao ^ this


----------



## Marcell (Aug 24, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Do you mean solves with 3-cycles with eyes open, or just normal sighted solves (CFOP, Yau, free slice etc)?


I meant 3-cycles with eyes open.



DrKorbin said:


> Please sum up some thoughts, because I think I've reached my memo speed limit that cannot be overcomed just by trainings. And anyway, it can be helpful to other people too.


Oh, ok.
-Get a good memo system. Sort out your letter pairs, get comfortable with your words and sentences or images or whatever you use.
-Choose a good order to memorise the pieces. Find the one that works the best for you. For me it always worked like: a linear part of most pieces, and then a short-term memory part for the rest. I solved those first, then went through the linear part just like I memorised it. For 5BLD I left edges and corners to the short-term part and memorised the rest as the linear part. In 4BLD the wings were the linear part, centers and corners went to short-term memory.
-For 4BLD: realise that the amount of information you're memorising is really not that much. If it is, you're doing something wrong, and probably your memo system is to blame. You should really compress your memo, there's no time for verbosity. Rehearse as little as possible, and definitely only trace the pieces once. Since wing memo is a bit lengthy, I used to forget how it started by the time I got to the end and had to re-trace the first few pairs - so I started doing mini-rehearsals after the first 8 pairs of wings, and this way I could remember it all at the and and was still much better off than as if I went back to find some wings again.
Learn how to recognise whether you have covered all wings or there are some missing. More on this later. 
Learn how to quickly find a good orientation. My rule of thumb is: choose a side you don't like shooting centers to - D, B, you name it. Now when starting a solve, you can instantly tell if it has a real good orientation. If so, go with it. If not, you have like 2 seconds to fixate the side you chose before to its correct position, and then choose the best of the remaining 4 possibilities. Remember, you lose much more time looking for the best orientation than by memoing one or two extra center pairs.
-For 5BLD: realise that you're rehearsing way too much. Rehearse less. Also, really try and connect the stories of different piece types. In general, you should always make your memo coherent, connected and continuous (in the linear part).
-When disturbed by the memo of previous attempts, try to set some themes for your stories. I started doing this for 5BLD: the first memo was to be very weird and funny, the second to be a bloodshed, the third very sexual - this covered the "best of 3", but I had some other themes as well (frightening, disguisting etc).
-If you find yourself forgetting the very beginning of your memo (or your memo for a specific piece type), use alternative ways to memo the first few pairs - remember the position of the pieces or even touch them, imagine writing down the first two letter pairs or maybe typing them, imagine the hand motion associated with the first few comms, say the beginning out loud etc.

Also, try to make your memo rhythmic. I honestly don't know if this works out for others as well or just me, but it definitely helped me a lot. What I mean by this is that even though I didn't use a strict PAO or similar system that would structure the words in my memo, I still kind of grouped my words in groups of four. Or not - let's say I used the word 'doctor' as the substitue for the letter pair DT at some point, but some time later I would memo 'doctor' to mean 'DC TR'. If if memorised with images I never would've been able to tell these two apart, but by giving a rhythm to my sentences, I always knew if a word stood for one or two letter pairs. So I could keep the freedom of my memo and still note the structure of it, which helped me a lot when it came to counting the cycles targets in my wing memo. This way I didn't really have to count, my memo groups made the number of targets I have already covered clear. Then again, this might be a bad idea and it's very much possible that this slowed me down during multi.

Well, this started out by stating the obvious but I guess I managed to put some valuable tips in there as well. Hope it helps!



Yes said:


> You're still gonna go to prom with Noah Arthurs though, right?


Sure thing.


----------



## timothywong24 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Marcell, how can I download this file so that I can change the lettering scheme to my own? Thanks


----------



## Marcell (Aug 25, 2013)

You can try to copy & paste the whole tables... Or let me know if it doesn't work out and I'll export them.


----------



## timothywong24 (Aug 25, 2013)

That didn't work for me. haha can you export them please? Thanks Marcell


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw you in one of the shops in the riviera and was too scared to say hi :3. I have always had trouble remembering my letter scheme, do you think it is worth having a cube with the letter scheme written on the pieces, Or do you think it is better to learn it in your head with a regular cube?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Finished my alg sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Au89ECT8baJQdDdGUU9qWEowWHlncnpPc0NNa2FyZFE&output=html
> 
> Please report any errors, mix-ups, missing algs etc.
> I hope this will be helpful to some people.



What do the lowercase "m"s mean?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> What do the lowercase "m"s mean?



I thought it meant mirror


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I thought it meant mirror



Ohhhh. Thanks.


----------



## Marcell (Aug 26, 2013)

timothywong24 said:


> That didn't work for me. haha can you export them please? Thanks Marcell


You can download it in .xls at https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D7676263_737_157471766



Clarkeeyyy said:


> I saw you in one of the shops in the riviera and was too scared to say hi :3. I have always had trouble remembering my letter scheme, do you think it is worth having a cube with the letter scheme written on the pieces, Or do you think it is better to learn it in your head with a regular cube?


I wouldn't write the letters on the cube - that way the cube always helps you out and you're never really forced to remember your letter scheme yourself. Use a regular cube and practise recalling your letters as long as it takes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, Marcell, thanks for the tips; there were some really good suggestions in there!


----------



## timothywong24 (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks marcell


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 26, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Oh, ok.



Thanks!


----------



## JokeyZQ (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Marcell. You are my idol! 
It would be great if you can write about your memory method for 3BLD as well as your memory order and why. What's more, could you please write about how you learn BH and the process you learn it? 
Thanks anyway, you are great.


----------



## Marcell (Aug 28, 2013)

Added some more info I forgot last time and corrected a lot of typos.



JokeyZQ said:


> It would be great if you can write about your memory method for 3BLD as well as your memory order and why. What's more, could you please write about how you learn BH and the process you learn it?


Will do


----------



## JokeyZQ (Aug 28, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Will do


Thanks!!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to post a message here too. Congratulations Marcell on everything you've achieved in your cubing career! You are a big inspiration, and I for one really appreciate that you're willing to share your knowledge about blindfold cubing to help the rest of us try to improve our times. You've had a tremendous cubing career with lots of achievements, and I wish you the best of luck in whatever adventure you choose to take on next. I hope you do still cube for fun, even if less competitively, or only just for fun. You're a hall-of-fame cuber, and I'm sure it's been a wonderful ride! Hope to see you at a world competition again some day!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2019)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




R2 is fun, but 3-style is much better yo.


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 4, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> R2 is fun, but 3-style is much better yo.



*Argues with Stefan*

You really thought this trough?


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> *Argues with Stefan*
> 
> You really thought this through?



Yes, I have thought it through.
I have been using R2 for the past 6 years, and I am not facing problems to get sub-25.
R2 is a good method, and with R2+ and some more advanced algorithms in this method we can get down to sub-30 on 5-6 TPS, but sub-25 with R2 is hard. Even with Max Park turning speed.

3-style just has less finger movements and helps to develop momentum in corner execution.


----------



## Spencer131 (Feb 8, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Yes, I have thought it through.
> I have been using R2 for the past 6 years, and I am not facing problems to get sub-25.
> R2 is a good method, and with R2+ and some more advanced algorithms in this method we can get down to sub-30 on 5-6 TPS, but sub-25 with R2 is hard. Even with Max Park turning speed.
> 
> 3-style just has less finger movements and helps to develop momentum in corner execution.


Have you thought through the fact that you were arguing with something from 5.5 years ago?


----------

